# Nevoeiros e Neblinas



## Vince (25 Jun 2008 às 12:54)

Durante vários dias tivemos a persistência durante madrugada e manhã de nevoeiros e neblinas . Parece-me oportuno haver um tópico no forum "Aprendizagem e Formação" sobre o nevoeiro e podermos falar sobre ele.

Existem vários tipos de nevoeiro:

Nevoeiro de advecção
Nevoeiro de radiação
Nevoeiro misto de advecção/radiação
Nevoeiro orográfico de encosta/colina
Nevoeiros frontais

O nevoeiro marítimo a afectar o litoral como o que tivemos agora durante vários dias são mais frequentes e até típicos do nosso Verão e são do tipo advectivo. A sua formação prende-se a massa de ar marítima húmida estável que arrefece abaixo do ponto de condensação próximo da superficie devido às águas mais frias. A temperatura da água mais fria está muitas vezes associada a um outro fenónomo típico do nosso Verão, o do upwelling/afloramento costeiro. 

Um bom texto sobre o assunto é o que está na publicação do IM «Características do Clima da Costa de Portugal Continental» que além disto fala de muitas outras coisas interessantes:






(c) IM 


Outro site sobre nevoeiro com informação em português é o site brasileiro de Meteorologia Sinóptica da Universidade de São Paulo:
http://www.master.iag.usp.br/ensino/Sinotica/AULA11/AULA11.HTML

Para previsão de nevoeiro, em inglês ainda estes:
 Fog Forecasting
 Fog and Low Stratus (requer registos)




Um cenário que por vezes visita Lisboa embora este ano ainda não tenha ocorrido.





(c) http://lua.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/017825.html


Uma aterragem por instrumentos em São Paulo devido ao nevoeiro


----------



## Turista (26 Jun 2008 às 23:50)

Aqui por Peniche os ultimos dias têm sido muito pródigos em nevoeiro de advecção...
A ver se tiro umas fotos...


----------



## psm (27 Jun 2008 às 23:23)

Vou transcrever do livro  " O TEMPO " do ProfºB.WAtkinson e DR. Alan Gadd

TIPOS DE NEVOEIRO
"Nevoeiros de arrefecimento e nevoeiros de evaporação são os dois tipos fundamentais.Os primeiros incluem os dois processos principais de arrefecimento:radiação e adveccção.No primeiro caso,quando aradiação do solo provoca descida da temperatura,este arrefecimento é tansmitido ao ar sobrejacente.Uma turbulencia muito fraca ajuda a distribuir o arrefecimento numa camada de poucos metros;de outro modo,manter-se-ia numa camada muito fina,junto á superficie.Logo que o arrefecimento atinja a temperatura do ponto de orvalho,isto é,a temperatura a que ocorre a saturação a uma pressão constante,o vapor de água condensa-se e formam-se gotas de nevoeiro.A parte superior do nevoeiro torna-se então a superficie irradiante,provocando arrefecimento posterior e um espessamento provável de nevoeiro.este mecanismo funciona com mais eficiência nas noites longas com céu limpo,como as que ocorrem no começo do Outono,nas latitudes médias.Em regiões montanhosas,o ar que desce as encostas ajudará o processo e provocará a acumulação de nevoeiro nos vales."

Neste ultimo parágrafo poderá dar-se uma região em Portugal onde ocorre este tipo de nevoeiro,que será em Trá-os Montes.

"O segundo tipo de nevoeiro de arrefecimento resulta da advecção.As massa de ar deslocam-se das regiões de origem para outras mais frias e sofrem um arrefecimento progressivo das suas camadas inferiores.se a superficie for liquida,a humidade do ar,quando muito,aumentar´ou pelo menos,manter-se-á.Os efeitos combinados de arrefecimento e aumento do conteudo de vapor  favorecem,nitidamente,a formação do nevoeiro.As regiões tipicas destes«nevoeiros de advecção» são os bancos da Terra Nova,onde o ar quente vindo de sul passa sobre a corrente fria do labrador, e também no sudoeste das ilhas Britânicas.
Em contraste com os nevoeiros de radiação, os de advecção não dependem  da altura  do dia e podem manter-se por dezenas de horas.Dissipam-se quando a circulação de grande escala muda,normalmente para uma mistura de ar limpo e enovoado:esta mistura conduz á evaporação das goticulas do arnão saturado."

Este tipo de nevoeiro é o que ocorre geralmente na nossa costa oeste de Portugal.


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Mar 2009 às 16:54)

Ressucitando este tópico, e incidindo mais sobre o nevoeiro matinal que ocorre frequentemente na faixa litoral norte durante a Primavera e Verão em dias de céu limpo, há alguma maneira de prevê-lo olhando para um meteograma ou modelos? 

Imagino que por exemplo a direcção do vento seja importante, por exemplo esta noite cheguei a ter nevoeiro, mas com a chegada do vento leste foi completamente "varrido".


----------



## Chingula (26 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

João Dias disse:


> Ressucitando este tópico, e incidindo mais sobre o nevoeiro matinal que ocorre frequentemente na faixa litoral norte durante a Primavera e Verão em dias de céu limpo, há alguma maneira de prevê-lo olhando para um meteograma ou modelos?
> 
> Imagino que por exemplo a direcção do vento seja importante, por exemplo esta noite cheguei a ter nevoeiro, mas com a chegada do vento leste foi completamente "varrido".



No nevoeiro de advecção junto à costa ocidental, é importante a temperatura da água do mar, à superfície, ser muito próxima (superior) à temperatura do ar adjacente em massa de ar húmido (humidade relativa próxima dos 100%) e haver vento do mar para terra, com alguma intensidade...
O arrefecimento nocturno, em terra, reforça ou intensifica a condensação do vapor de água, dando-se o inverso, a dissipação do nevoeiro, com o aquecimento diurno, ou alteração do vento.
Cumpts


----------



## psm (27 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Chingula disse:


> No nevoeiro de advecção junto à costa ocidental, é importante a temperatura da água do mar, à superfície, ser muito próxima (superior) à temperatura do ar adjacente em massa de ar húmido (húmidade relativa próxima dos 100%) e haver vento do mar para terra, com alguma intensidade...
> O arrefecimento nocturno, em terra, reforça ou intensifica a condensação do vapor de água, dando-se o inverso, a dissipação do nevoeiro, com o aquecimento diurno, ou alteração do vento.
> Cumpts





Desculpa de corrigir mas a temperatura da agua tem que ser fria, para haver condensação e não quente ou proxima da que está do ar adjacente, e não pode haver vento com alguma intensidade, pois dissipa o nevoeiro.

Nota: É ler a explicação dada por mim, como pelo Vince.


----------



## Chingula (3 Mai 2009 às 23:02)

psm disse:


> Desculpa de corrigir mas a temperatura da agua tem que ser fria, para haver condensação e não quente ou proxima da que está do ar adjacente, e não pode haver vento com alguma intensidade, pois dissipa o nevoeiro.
> 
> Nota: É ler a explicação dada por mim, como pelo Vince.



Não é preciso pedir desculpa...
É verdade, quando uma massa de ar quente e húmido passa sobre uma superfície (mar ou terra) mais fria dá-se a condensação - formando-se o nevoeiro.
No Oceano junto à nossa costa Ocidental, no verão e após uma "boa nortada", o "upwellig" ao fazer emergir águas mais frias ajuda a criar as condições necessárias...temperatura superficial mais baixa.
No nevoeiro de advecção tem de haver transporte do ar húmido de uma zona onde a temperatura da água do mar é mais alta para uma zona onde essa temperatura é mais baixa...errei na minha primeira apresentação.
É preciso sempre haver vento (para se dar o transporte - advecção)
Exemplos de nevoeiro de advecção : Nevoeiro nos Açores no mês de Junho, no litoral Oeste de Portugal Continental e na Terra Nova.
Só mais uma nota...não há temperaturas quentes nem frias, apenas altas e baixas...o ar ou a água é que podem ser frio(a) ou quente.
Obrigado, pela chamada de atenção.
 Cumpts


----------



## psm (8 Mai 2009 às 22:11)

Chingula;142818.
Só mais uma nota...não há temperaturas quentes nem frias disse:
			
		

> Pois, como logico não me vou aqui me referir ao ponto de ebulição do mercurio levava a uma discussão muito mais complexa na determinação do que é frio ou quente.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2009 às 21:13)

psm disse:


> Vou transcrever do livro  " O TEMPO " do ProfºB.WAtkinson e DR. Alan Gadd
> 
> TIPOS DE NEVOEIRO
> "Nevoeiros de arrefecimento e nevoeiros de evaporação são os dois tipos fundamentais.Os primeiros incluem os dois processos principais de arrefecimento:radiação e adveccção.No primeiro caso,quando aradiação do solo provoca descida da temperatura,este arrefecimento é tansmitido ao ar sobrejacente.Uma turbulencia muito fraca ajuda a distribuir o arrefecimento numa camada de poucos metros;de outro modo,manter-se-ia numa camada muito fina,junto á superficie.Logo que o arrefecimento atinja a temperatura do ponto de orvalho,isto é,a temperatura a que ocorre a saturação a uma pressão constante,o vapor de água condensa-se e formam-se gotas de nevoeiro.A parte superior do nevoeiro torna-se então a superficie irradiante,provocando arrefecimento posterior e um espessamento provável de nevoeiro.este mecanismo funciona com mais eficiência nas noites longas com céu limpo,como as que ocorrem no começo do Outono,nas latitudes médias.Em regiões montanhosas,o ar que desce as encostas ajudará o processo e provocará a acumulação de nevoeiro nos vales."
> ...



Não há mais tipos de nevoeiro?


----------



## jpaulov (11 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

*Nevoeiro*

Viva!
tem sido usual nestes dias, aqui na minha região (Bragança) a formação de nevoeiro muito denso nas zonas mais baixas, durante a madrugada e manhã.  Normalmente, mas nem sempre, à medida que o dia avança para a tarde esse nevoeiro vai dissipando-se... 
a explicação que eu procuro, contando desde já com a vossa ajuda, é porque razão umas vezes o nevoeiro se dissipa e outras vezes não? Que relação há entre a dissipação ou não do nevoeiro e a temperatura, a pressão atmosférica, etc...
Obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

*Re: Nevoeiro*



Naevo disse:


> Viva!
> tem sido usual nestes dias, aqui na minha região (Bragança) a formação de nevoeiro muito denso nas zonas mais baixas, durante a madrugada e manhã.  Normalmente, mas nem sempre, à medida que o dia avança para a tarde esse nevoeiro vai dissipando-se...
> a explicação que eu procuro, contando desde já com a vossa ajuda, é porque razão umas vezes o nevoeiro se dissipa e outras vezes não? Que relação há entre a dissipação ou não do nevoeiro e a temperatura, a pressão atmosférica, etc...
> Obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda!



Há 2 principais tipos de nevoeiro e um terceiro, secundário e resultante desses dois. 


*Nevoeiros de advecção* - No litoral, devido à chegada massas de ar muito húmidas, provenientes de grandes cobertos de água, e que tiveram origem no mar e se deslocaram para terra devido à deslocação natural da massas de ar, através do vento.

*Nevoeiros de radiação* - Nas regiões mais a interior que não sofrem tanta influência do mar e das massas de ar daí provenientes, sendo que o nevoeiro se forma nesses mesmos locais, especialmente nos vales, por acção de inversões térmicas, sendo que a temperatura foi descendo no fundo dos vales por acumulação e aprisionamento de ar frio que desceu do topo dos cumes mais elevados e provocou a descida da temperatura até ser atingido o ponto de orvalho, sendo que a humidade relativa fica então a 100 % e o ar completamente saturado, sem capacidade de reter mais vapor de água. Com o nascer do sol, esses estratos que constituem o nevoeiro vão-se dissipando, consoante a temperatura à superfície e densidade do nevoeiro. Quanto mais denso for o nevoeiro mais demorará a dissipar e mais uniformes serão as temperaturas nessas altitudes, numa faixa de uma ou mais centenas de metros. Quanto mais estreita for a camada de nevoeiro e, portanto, a de inversão, mais facilmente ele se dissipará e haverá grandes diferenças, ao nascer do sol, entre as temperaturas registadas a altitudes não muito diferentes, consoante fiquem incluídas, ambas ou não, na camada de inversão. Creio que com a pressão atmosférica há algumas alterações, mas mínimas e que não são muito relevantes para o caso.

*Nevoeiros mistos* - Resultante dos dois fenómenos anteriores, actuando em conjunto.


----------



## Chingula (11 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

*Re: Nevoeiro*



Naevo disse:


> Viva!
> tem sido usual nestes dias, aqui na minha região (Bragança) a formação de nevoeiro muito denso nas zonas mais baixas, durante a madrugada e manhã.  Normalmente, mas nem sempre, à medida que o dia avança para a tarde esse nevoeiro vai dissipando-se...
> a explicação que eu procuro, contando desde já com a vossa ajuda, é porque razão umas vezes o nevoeiro se dissipa e outras vezes não? Que relação há entre a dissipação ou não do nevoeiro e a temperatura, a pressão atmosférica, etc...
> Obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda!



O nevoeiro que descreve (nas terras baixas ou vales de linhas de água) é um típico nevoeiro de radiação que implica para além da descida da temperatura do ar, para valores que levam à condensação do vapor de água do ar húmido, a inexistência de vento ou este ser muito fraco - estabilidade atmosférica, associada a centros de altas pressões.
Este tipo de nevoeiros, podem persistir por vários dias e só dissipam quando a temperatura do ar sobe, permitindo a sua evaporação, ou com a intensificação e/ou rotação do vento.

Os nevoeiros podem formar-se por:
  a) Arrefecimento do ar húmido (exemplo - nevoeiros de radiação, advecção, orográfico...) 
  b) Aumento do conteúdo do vapor de água no ar húmido (exemplo -nevoeiros frontal, de vapor...)

Podem formar-se por efeito conjugado...existência de duas ou mais condições favoráveis à sua formação.
Cumpts


----------



## jpaulov (12 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

*Re: Nevoeiro*

obrigado a ambos pela ajuda...
assim, fica mais fácil de pesquisar!!!


----------



## Shimmy (3 Jun 2010 às 22:56)

*Re: Imagens de satélite interessantes*

Imagem do Aqua às 14:05 UTC... e eu numa avioneta a tentar voar visual de Portimão para Cascais pela linha de costa 

Alguém sabe porque acontece isto?


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 23:22)

*Re: Imagens de satélite interessantes*

Bela imagem. 
Talvez sejam  massas de ar mais húmido e fresco ( com nebulosidade)  a chocar com massas de ar mais quentes e secas do interior da Península ( com nebulosidade quase ausente). Provavelmente também devido uma corrente marítima fria junto à costa ocidental provocada pela nortada ( daquelas correntes muito ricas em nutrientes ( uppwelling)).
Mas há quem certamente responda melhor que eu...


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2010 às 23:33)

*Re: Imagens de satélite interessantes*

O nevoeiro advectivo que por vezes atinge a nossa costa forma-se quando ar maritimo vindo de NW/W/SW, passa sobre a estreita faixa de aguas frescas perto da costa, originada pelo ocasional upwelling, arrefecendo e atingindo o dew point.
Por vezes ocorre o oposto, quando ar quente vindo de leste passa pelo mesmo processo, formando-se nevoeiro no mar alto.


----------



## Shimmy (4 Jun 2010 às 10:59)

*Re: Imagens de satélite interessantes*

Realmente não fiz juz ao Amante, meu prof de Meteorologia, ao fazer a pergunta... agora recordo-me de ele ter falado disso precisamente nas aulas.

Resumindo, o ar frio e húmido que vem do mar (por esta imagem, de NW) condensa em forma de nevoeiro advectivo, e levanta ao longo do dia, formanto os estratos que vi ao longo da costa, enquanto que o ar quente sobre terra suporta maior quantidade de humidade, não formando núvens mas apenas alguma neblina, certo?


----------



## Skizzo (9 Set 2012 às 04:38)

Alguém sabe as diferenças entre nevoeiro, névoa, neblina e bruma?


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2012 às 09:12)

> *Nevoeiro*
> Suspensão de gotículas pequenas de água na atmosfera, que geralmente reduzem a menos de 1 km a visibilidade horizontal na superfície do globo.





> *Neblina *
> Suspensão no ar de gotículas microscópicas de água ou de partículas higroscópicas húmidas, que reduzem a visibilidade na superfície do globo.





> *Bruma seca *
> Suspensão na atmosfera de partículas secas extremamente pequenas, invisíveis a olho nu e suficientemente numerosas para darem ao ar um aspeto opalescente.





> *Bruma de poeira *
> Suspensão na atmosfera de poeira ou pequenas partículas de areia, levantadas do solo antes do momento de observação por uma tempestade de poeira ou areia.



Fonte: IM


----------



## Chingula (9 Set 2012 às 14:53)

Dan disse:


> Fonte: IM



Todos estes meteoros, assim classificados, quando afectam a visibilidade horizontal e não apenas no caso do Nevoeiro.
A visibilidade horizontal é um parâmetro que nos dá ideia da transparência da atmosfera...


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 16:53)

Dan disse:


> Fonte: IM



Por vezes também indicam "Fumo", como os ingleses "Fog" (mais indicativo para poluição atmosférica). O termo "Fumo" substitui o termo "Bruma" pela natureza das partículas vindas de um incêndio.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2012 às 17:16)

stormy disse:


> O nevoeiro advectivo que por vezes atinge a nossa costa forma-se quando ar maritimo vindo de NW/W/SW, passa sobre a estreita faixa de aguas frescas perto da costa, originada pelo ocasional upwelling, arrefecendo e atingindo o dew point.
> Por vezes ocorre o oposto, quando ar quente vindo de leste passa pelo mesmo processo, formando-se nevoeiro no mar alto.



Arrifana - Aljezur, Agosto de 2002 - Luís Miguel Veloso (via Facebook)...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 01:43)

Talvez não seja o tópico certo para perguntar isto... Mas porque motivo os últimos dias têm sido e vão ser marcados por nevoeiros tão densos e longos?


----------



## Paulo H (19 Dez 2014 às 02:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Talvez não seja o tópico certo para perguntar isto... Mas porque motivo os últimos dias têm sido e vão ser marcados por nevoeiros tão densos e longos?



- Ocorre nevoeiro quando a temperatura do ar é inferior à temperatura de orvalho.
- Nevoeiro denso, significa que começa logo à superfície e tem espessura considerável.
- Duração prolongada do nevoeiro, deve-se a que o aquecimento diurno não é suficiente para elevar a temperatura acima do ponto de orvalho à superfície (o próprio nevoeiro limita a subida de temperatura), ou que haja uma fonte de ar frio/humido que o mantém. A ausência de vento favorece o seu prolongamento, mantendo-se estanque no local, sem varrimento.
- Tempo anticiclonico, sem vento, nesta época do ano (nov/jan) com poucas horas de sol, promove a ocorrência de inversões térmicas. Podia estar agora 10C nas penhas douradas e 2C em cbranco. A topografia do terreno, também é importante para o escoamento e acumulação de ar frio, sem vento, levando à formação de nevoeiros por vezes persistentes.


----------

